# Two Ruskies Arrived Today



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Orion `Chronoscope Mechanique` with Slava 2414 manual wind movement,

38mm/11mm I`d almost forgotten I`d ordered this (elsewhere







) over 5 weeks ago









Came on the crappiest folded link bracelet which started to fall apart as soon as I got it out of its packaging however very nice watch IMO


















And Silver Hawks Vostok "Submarine" , thanks Paul I love it


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nice 'red seconds' pair

Mac


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Nice 'red seconds' pair
> 
> MacÂ
> 
> ...


Thanks Jase
















BTW the numbers and battons on the Orion are applied not just printed


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I do like that Orion Mac, nice looker.









Is the case steel?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> I do like that Orion Mac, nice looker.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Stan









The seller lists it as chrome.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > I do like that Orion Mac, nice looker.
> ...


I could live with chrome Mac, no problem. The dial on the Orion is well nice.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Shall I PM you the site then Stan


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Shall I PM you the site then Stan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't object Mac, thank you.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Oh I do like that Orion's case and bezel. Pity about the dial.

Do they do a black dial Mac?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> Oh I do like that Orion's case and bezel. Pity about the dial.
> 
> Do they do a black dial Mac?
> 
> ...


Thanks Paul









There is a black dial versin but there are differences


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

PM in my hands Mac, ta.


----------

